# New movie service



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

https://www.tribecashortlist.com/join

Anyone sign up for this yet? Looks promising.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like a lot of old movies.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

The price is right if there are no commercials.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Not to me if you already have pay tv. Heck I think I've seen some of those on local Sub channels. 

But really my big concern is how big is their actual library and how often does it get added to. Or isn't another voom?


----------

